# دلوقتي تقدر بنفسك تعمل فلاشة لتثبيت xp



## H O P A (29 مايو 2009)

*مساء الخير ,,,

دي يا جماعة طريقة عمل فلاشة لتثبيت ويندوز xp من عليها.... بدلاً من السى دى ,,,

و الطريقة ديه مفيدة في حالتين ,,,

انك ممكن تنزل نسخة علي جهاز مفهوش سي دي روم ,,, او لابتوب السي دي روم بتاعه باظ و صعب انك تغيره ,,,

و من مميزات تثبيت XP من علي الفلاش ميموري ,,, ان عملية التثبيت هتبقي سريعة جداً ,,, و هتلاحظ دة بنفسك ,,,

________________

هتحتاج الأول تنزل الملفين دول ,,, حجمهم صغير ,,, و هما البرامج اللي هنستعملها ,,,

الملف الأول ,,,  هنا​

الملف التاني ,,,  هنا​

و كمان هنحتاج نسخة XP ,,,

و هنحتاج USB Flash Memory متقلش عن 1 جيجا ,,,

________________

بعد كدة ,,, فك الضغط عن الملفين على البارتيشن اللي عليه xp وهو (drive c ) فى أغلب الأجهزة ,,,

و بعدين قم بنسخ محتويات نسخة XP فى فولدر جديد بإسم XP مثلاً ,,, على drive c ,,,

يبقي كدة عندنا في السي ,,,


1- فولدر بإسم usb_prep8 يحتوى على 3 فولدرات + 24 ملف
2- فولدر بإسم bootsect يحتوى على ملفين فقط
3- فولدر بإسم xp يحتوى على نسخة xp

بعد ذلك قم بوضع Usb Flash Memory ,,, ثم إتبع الخطوات الآتيه بدقه وتركيز ,,,


1- إفتح الفولدر USB_Prep8 ثم إضغط دبل كليك على الملف usb_prep8.cmd ستظهر لك النافذه التاليه ,,,







2- قم بالضغط على أى مفتاح ,,, ستظهر لك النافذه التاليه ,,, و تأكد ان الأعدادات كما في الصورة ,,,






4- إضغط على زر start ثم إنتظر حتى إتمام هذه الخطوة (لاتغلق أى نافذه تم فتحها فى الخطوات السابقة )
5- من قائمة start menu إختار الأمر run ثم أكتب cmd ثم إضغط ok ستحصل على نافذة دوس جديده
6- أكتب فى النافذة الجديدة cd \bootsect ثم إضغط enter
7-أكتب فى نفس النافذة bootsect /nt52 R: o 
(إستبدل R برمز الفلاش ميمورى لديك و امسح o) ثم إضغط enter
ستظهر لك العبارة التالية ,,, Bootcode was successfully updated on targeted volume
8- يمكنك الآن إغلاق كل النوافذ المفتوحة ماعدا النافذة التى تم فتحها فى الخطوة رقم 1 والتى ستصبح بالشكل الآتى ,,,







9-أكتب 1 ثم إضغط enter ستظهر لك نافذة إستعراض الفولدرات للذهاب إلى الفولدر xp وتحديده (الذى سبق إنشاؤه وبه محتويات نسخة xp ) ثم إضغط ok
10- أكتب 2 ثم إضغط enter ... سيسألك البرنامج عن حرف غير مستعمل لأستخدامه كدرايف مؤقت ... قم بكتابة الحرف z مثلاً
11- أكتب 3 ثم إضغط enter سيسألك البرنامج عن حرف رمز الفلاش ميمورى على جهازك ... قم بإدخاله
12- أكتب 4 ثم إضغط enter لبدء عملية إعداد الفلاشه
13- إذا أخبرك البرنامج عن أنه سوف يقوم بعمل فورمات للفلاشة إختار yes
14-سيبدأ البرنامج فى نسخ الملفات
15- سيسألك البرنامج أنه سيبدأ فى نسخ الملفات للفلاشه إختار yes
16-بعد إنتهاء نسخ الملفات سيسألك البرنامج أنه يريد عمل الفلاشه preferred boot drive إختار yes
17- سيسألك لبرنامج أنه يريد عمل الفلاشه un-mount the USB إختار yes

ملاحظات :-
1-إعتباراً من الخطوة 12 وحتى نهاية العملية ... يستغرق ذلك وقتاً ... حوالى 15 دقيقة ... فلازم تصبر
2- عندما تريد تثبيت xp من الفلاشة ... يجب أن تضبط جهازك للإقلاع إنطلاقاً من ال usb flash memory وليس من السى دى روم أو الهارد ديسك ... وذلك من خلال إعدادات ال bios لديك
مع ملاحظة أن البوردات القديمة جداً لاتدعم الإقلاع إنطلاقاً من ال usb flash memory
3- بعد ضبط الجهاز للإقلاع إنطلاقاً من ال usb flash memory قم بإغلاق الجهاز (إغلاق.... وليس ريستارت) ثم أعد تشغيله.... سيقوم بالتحميل من الفلاشه ... والتى ستظهر لك واجهة إستخدام لتختار بين أمرين :-
تحميل GUI Mode (لبدء xp الموجود على الهارد..... أو إستكمال برنامج إعداد سبق تشغيله )
تحميل TEXT Mode (لبدء برنامج الإعداد كالمعتاد)
قم بإختيار الإختيار الثانى TEXT Mode ليبدأ برنامج الإعداد كالمعتاد تماماً.
4- هذه الملاحظة هامة جداً :-
فى حالة عدم عمل بارتيشن جديد ... قم بالعمل كالمعتاد (مثل التثبيت من إسطوانة xp )
فى حالة قيامك بإنشاء بارتيشن جديد أثناء عملية تثبيت ويندوز ... وبعد تمام عملية الفورمات للبارتيشن الجديد لاحظ ضرورة عمل ريستارت للجهاز .... وبعد إعادة الإقلاع إختار TEXT Mode وذلك حتى يبدأ إعادة برنامج الإعداد من جديد ويتعرف على بنية الهارد بصورة سليمة.

____________________

بكدة نكون انتهينا من اعداد الفلاشة ,,, علشان تبقي جاهزة زيها زي الاسطوانة ,,,

شكراً ,,,​*


----------

